# highlighter



## seitt

Greetings,

Strangely enough I've never seen these in Turkey, so perhaps you don't have a particular name for them.

Anyway, this is what I mean:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highlighter

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

It's amazing that you haven't seen any; it's actually quite wide-spread. We call them Fosforlu kalem.


----------



## utkan

The fact that you have not seen any of those in Turkey does not mean it has no particular name in Turkish 

It is called "Fosforlu kalem"


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - and, of course, you are absolutely right! In fact, now that I know the Turkish I think I have heard it before after all.


----------



## Guner

They are sometimes referred as "*Gazlı kalem*" as well.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the excellent help on this point.


----------



## Rallino

For me, a _Gazlı Kalem_ is this. If you tried to highlight a word with this kind of pen, the original script would become illegible.


----------



## Guner

Rallino said:


> For me, a _Gazlı Kalem_ is this. If you tried to highlight a word with this kind of pen, the original script would become illegible.


 
In my defence I did say "sometimes", but I should have added "wrongly".  So I second to Rallino et al.


----------

